# Question on assembly of Grey Knights



## Omega425 (Sep 6, 2012)

I was starting to assemble some of my new Grey Knights.
This is going to be a strike squad. Anyways, I saw that the assembly pamphlet that came with the box was stating specific legs and chest pieces. Do I have to follow it to the letter or can I just pick ones that look cool?

Thank you for any response!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Can build them however you want. Gear loadouts might be something you want to watch though. There is something called WYSIWYG(what you see is what you get) which is in regards to weapons and other gear. If you put a sword on it they will typically expect that you are using the rules for a sword.


Edit: questions like this should be posted in the modeling forum by the way.


----------



## Omega425 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry, the description on the "Fall in Heretics!" Sub forum said it was a place where newcomers could ask questions. It won't happen again


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

No worries its better to be posting than not far as we are concerned. A mod with the power to move threads might move it though so if you suddenly can't find the thread look for it in modelling is the reason I mentioned it.


----------



## 1ale4 (Jun 12, 2013)

Just pay attention to match the right-left arm for staff, halberds, special weapons, etc.

No resctrictions for heads-chests-legs!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, so I'm a mod with the power ---- and I have moved to a more suitable forum where you will get better answers.

As for your question, I agree with 1ale4, it is best to dry fit the pieces together to make sure they fit ok (arms for the halberds are matched so they fit). But you can go for what looks cool as long as they are WYSWIG (What You See Is What You Get).


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah bodies and legs are generally mix and match and you should have problems, but for arms you may want to follow the instructions if the weapons are two handed, as each arm is designed and angled to fit with another arm. This isn't as big a problem with Marine models, but certainly with a lot of Xenos and fantasy stuff, newer models are being designed like that. So as everybody has said, make sure you dry fit it to make sure everything lines up before you glue it.


----------



## Omega425 (Sep 6, 2012)

I did what you guys said, and 6 hours and thirty minutes later, here is my squad!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Nice, now if you want to get really snazzy get yourself a hobby drill and drill out the barrels 

Look forward to seeing how they turn out with paint.


----------



## Omega425 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm having trouble removing the excess of where the pieces were connected to the sprue. i try to go at them with an exacto knife, but it just ends up looking mangled. Tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

A pair of flat snips work well

I have the army painter version and love them

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Army-Painte...A%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=21&pmod=380516969470&ps=54


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Omega425 said:


> I'm having trouble removing the excess of where the pieces were connected to the sprue. i try to go at them with an exacto knife, but it just ends up looking mangled. Tips would be greatly appreciated!


Get some hobby/modelling files :so_happy:


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Yah those work well too, emery boards too. The abrasive Popsicle sticks that women use to file their fingernails.


----------



## 1ale4 (Jun 12, 2013)

Before assembling the model, I use flat snips to remove the excess, then



scscofield said:


> The abrasive Popsicle sticks that women use to file their fingernails.


to smooth every piece.

For the sticks, stole your girlfriend's ones, I bet she has plenty of them.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I ran into this problem when I was assembling my first 20 Guardsmen. On the back of the sprue the lasguns have a letter that matches with a supporting arm. I didn't know this at first so a few of my arms are either too short or too long! I think as long as you don't run into what happened with me you should be fine, just make sure the arm lengths match up or else you may get a surprise!


----------



## Omega425 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions! The emery board worked really well!


----------

